# What Blues Are You Playing?



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*Tell us about it! *
















*I Got What It Takes Koko Taylor* (1975, Alligator Records)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*Fine and Mellow Billie Boliday* (1957, CBS Studios)

with
*Ben Webster* sax
*Lester Young* sax
*Gerry Mulligan* sax
*Coleman Hawkins* sax
*Victor Dickenson* trombone
*Roy Eldridge* trumpet
*Doc Cheatham* trumpet
*Mal Waldron* piano
*Danny Barker* guitar
*Milt Hinton* bass
*Osie Johnson* drums


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*first recordings r.l. burnside* (1967/68, Fat Possum Records)

Great early acoustic collection from Burnside.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*bad influence robert cray band* (1983, hightone records)

*Warren Rand* sax
*Richard Cousins* bass
*David Olson* drums
*Mike Vannice* keys, tenor sax
*Robert Cray* vocals, guitar


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

a haunting slow blues that sounds almost like a lullaby

Jimmy Yancey - How long blues


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

norman bates said:


> a haunting slow blues that sounds almost like a lullaby
> 
> Jimmy Yancey - How long blues


Jimmy Yancey is great.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Alligator Records

No date on this one but I bought it back in 1989 or '90. The music is anything but generic. Vaughan is a fine guitarist and vocalist.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

starthrower said:


> Alligator Records
> 
> No date on this one but I bought it back in 1989 or '90. The music is anything but generic. Vaughan is a fine guitarist and vocalist.


Cover's pretty funny. Either you can play The Blues or you can't. Generally, people who cant - don't. 

Found a good streamer. Thanks.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*pride & joy stevie ray vaughan & albert king*


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*matchbox blues albert king & stevie ray vaughan*


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Dock Boggs*: _Country Blues _(1966)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

First Mike's 1 minute introduction of Johnny Winter:


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

^^^ Speaking on introductions:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

^ That opening track and the opening track on the second album are two killer tracks with awesome guitar, singing, etc.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*i'm wild about that thing bessie smith*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Papa Too Sweet* & *Harry Jones* - "Honey It's Tight Like That"


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Well I've literally just sat down at the piano and played this...(There's one bit I need to finger differently though).


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

You've heard of this one...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*queen of the blues koko taylor *(1985, aliigator records)


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

As far as Blues goes, I sure love this track from Maria Muldaur.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Jimmy Reed* - _Honey, Don't Let Me Go_


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

The Staple Singers - Uncloudy day (1956)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

norman bates said:


> The Staple Singers - Uncloudy day (1956)


Thin line between blues and the gospel!






*i got to make it ethel profit*


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

2 CD

I think I paid 6 dollars for this brand new. What a great set!


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------

